# Telefonische Erkundung nach der e-Mail-Adresse



## Tonguru (12 Oktober 2003)

Das ist wohl nun der Gipfel, ich kann es leider nicht belegen, aber vieles spricht dafür, und mich würde interessieren, ob andere den gleichen Verdacht haben bzw. ob es ihnen ebenso ergangen ist.

Bekam vor etwa 3 Wochen einen Anruf von einer Firma, deren Namen ich leider nicht verstanden habe, hatte auch keine Anzeige einer Telefonnummer auf meiner Anlage, und ein Herr erkundigte sich danach, ob es bei dem Eintrag meiner Internetsite bei den Suchmaschinen blieb, ob dieser noch aktuell ist.

Ich war erstaunt, hatte natürlich schon meine Seiten bei den diversen Suchdiensten eingetragen, aber doch per Programm und nirgends meine Telefonnr. angegeben, auch nie eine Firma / Agentur damit beauftragt. 
Ich äußerte dann auch, daß mir das nun etwas seltsam vorkommt, er möchte doch sagen, woher er meine Telefonnr. hat und welche Einträge er genau meint, bzw. wie er an diese Informationen kommt.

Er konnte mir hierzu keine Angaben machen, meinte dann nur noch, er würde mir genauere Informationen an meine e-mail-Adresse zukommen lassen, nannte mir diese auch und ich bestätigte ihm - dummerweise -, daß es noch die aktuelle Adresse ist.

Warte bis heute auf die Informationen, statt dessen bekomme ich nun an diese bislang von SPAM weitestgehend verschonte Adresse täglich etwa 3 dubiose Mails der bekannten Art, sowie html-Code, der wohl eine Mail werden sollte.

Hat jemand ähnliche dubiose Anrufe bekommen?


----------



## Heiko (12 Oktober 2003)

Das ist heftig.
Data mining at it's worst.


----------



## Dino (13 Oktober 2003)

Tjä, wie kommt man an personifizierte Daten? Hat der Anrufer vielleicht nur ganz einfach das Impressum Deiner HP ausgelesen?

Nur, was bezweckt er damit? Es dürfte ein für einen Spammer zu aufwändiges Verfahren sein, Mail-Adressen via Telefonanruf zu verifizieren. Da muss etwas anderes dahinterstecken.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Tonguru (20 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Tjä, wie kommt man an personifizierte Daten? Hat der Anrufer vielleicht nur ganz einfach das Impressum Deiner HP ausgelesen?



Das muß er wohl, denn eine Telefonnr habe ich bei den Eintragungen nie angeben müssen. Vielleicht hat er auch in den gelben Seiten oder sonstwo gesucht und ruft alle Firmen an, die eine Internetadresse veröffentlicht haben?



			
				Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nur, was bezweckt er damit? Es dürfte ein für einen Spammer zu aufwändiges Verfahren sein, Mail-Adressen via Telefonanruf zu verifizieren. Da muss etwas anderes dahinterstecken.



Eine hochpreisige Variante, garantiert überprüfte Mailaddys zu verkaufen? Obwohl der Müll in diesem Postfach sich kaum von dem an andere meiner Adressen unterscheidet, also nicht unbedingt von "ausgewählten" (finanzstarken) Unternehmen kommt, allerdings nimmt die Anzahl der SPAM-Mails in diesem Fach seitdem ständig zu (Hilfe!!!).
Da ich mehrere Mailkonten habe, die auch alle im Net publiziert sind, kann das doch kein Zufall sein...

Warne daher ausdrücklich davor, Mailadressen an Unbekannte, die einem etwas seltsam vorkommen, und die auch in keinem gewollten Geschäftsverhältnis mit einem stehen, weiter zu geben, hätte auch nie mit so etwas gerechnet!


----------

